# American Buckeye Club Spring Meet



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

Greetings Chicken Forum members & the "Buckeye Nation".....just wanted to remind everyone of the upcoming "American Buckeye Club 2nd Annual Meet" to be held on Memorial Day weekend, May 25-26, 2013 in Lucasville, Ohio. Hosted by the Southern Ohio Poultry Association and held at the Scioto County Fairgrounds (see map link below) this is a great venue for Buckeye owners to come out and show their fowl, talk with other Buckeye owners and breeders plus enjoy some GREAT food!

For entry forms visit http://www.sohiopa.com/ or contact;

Southern Ohio Poultry Assn

[email protected] 
312 O'Connor Rd 
Lucasville, OH 45648​The American Buckeye Club will provide club trophies to the Open & Junior Champions and a "SPECIAL" trophy to honor "Nettie Metcalf's Vision" of this DARK RED fowl. All ABC trophies will be awarded regardless of club affiliation, in other words you don't have to be an ABC member in order to receive a trophy!

https://maps.google.com/maps?q=193+Fairground+Rd,+Lucasville,+OH&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-a&channel=rcs&hnear=193+Fairground+Rd,+Lucasville,+Scioto,+Ohio+45648&gl=us&t=m&z=14&iwloc=A

If you have any questions feel free to PM me or post them here! Looking forward to seeing many ABC members and a few new faces in Lucasville in May, too!


----------



## Circle_U_Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

I like the "Special" trophy.


----------

